# New From South Texas



## BRUTE (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello, been reading along past couple of days. Lots of knowledge here.

I hunt mainly just Whitetail and hogs... lots of hogs. We run dogs, trap them, shoot them, and what ever else. Use to shoot some competition skeet, trap, sporting clays, now just do it for fun mainly in the pasture at BBQs. Also like to fish in the Keys with family. To pay for my addictions I do take care of some ranches, real estate, and any other odd and end stuff I come across.

Trying to get into bow hunting and pistol hunting just to try some thing new. I enjoy dogs so I have 2 blood trailing prospects coming to ensure I find my kill.:teeth:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk BRUTE. Have fun here.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard Brute, there is some good stuff here on AT


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## az2tx (Dec 4, 2007)

*what part of S. Texas?*

What part, I have a ranch by Hondo. Sounds like you are having fun



BRUTE said:


> Hello, been reading along past couple of days. Lots of knowledge here.
> 
> I hunt mainly just Whitetail and hogs... lots of hogs. We run dogs, trap them, shoot them, and what ever else. Use to shoot some competition skeet, trap, sporting clays, now just do it for fun mainly in the pasture at BBQs. Also like to fish in the Keys with family. To pay for my addictions I do take care of some ranches, real estate, and any other odd and end stuff I come across.
> 
> Trying to get into bow hunting and pistol hunting just to try some thing new. I enjoy dogs so I have 2 blood trailing prospects coming to ensure I find my kill.:teeth:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome, fellow Texan!


----------



## BRUTE (Apr 13, 2008)

From around the Victoria area. Fun is the name of the game....


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome from two South Texas hunters!!


----------



## gomer76825 (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard! enjoy!


----------

